# Unearthed Big Bill



## unleashedlocks (Oct 8, 2013)

I was walking in the grape field and found this bottle whole! Don't know much about it, found it in NC.


----------



## unleashedlocks (Oct 8, 2013)

Other side of the bottle


----------



## unleashedlocks (Oct 8, 2013)

Bottom of the bottle.
 If anyone has any information about this please let me know!


----------



## reach44 (Oct 8, 2013)

A fruit flavored soda line.  Was licensed for distribution to various bottlers.  Nice bottle.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 8, 2013)

That is definitely a different and interesting bottle. Don't know anything about it but am waiting with you to find out more.


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 8, 2013)

If your pictures dont show the embossing; you have to tell us what is there or eno one can help you.
 "/ WHAT IT SAYS " and where it is saying it.   RED Matthews


----------



## botlguy (Oct 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> If your pictures dont show the embossing; you have to tell us what is there or eno one can help you.
> "/ WHAT IT SAYS " and where it is saying it.   RED Matthews


 Red: The pictures DO show the embossing, it's just difficult to read. 

 It readsShoulder) B (Front) B I G [ Diagonally down] (Rear)(Shoulder) B (Front) B I L L [Diagonally down] (Base) BigBill

 Tough to type that in the normal bottle embossing format we're used to.


----------



## unleashedlocks (Oct 9, 2013)

It has printed on it..          TRADE MARK REG.
 2ND LINE         ..... ..           PAT APPLD.FOR

 3RD LINE       ...    ..            PROPERTY OF W.B. TAYLOR      AND      C.T. LONG 8 //2 OZ
   IS   AROUND THE BOTTOM OF THE BOTTLE


----------



## towhead (Oct 9, 2013)

another one....

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-243183/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm


----------



## towhead (Oct 9, 2013)

another style...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-512357/tm.htm


----------



## unleashedlocks (Oct 9, 2013)

Great!!! Thanks so much for the information.


----------

